# 1964 Terracotta Schwinn American?



## chopderek (Nov 14, 2016)

Has anyone ever heard of an American model being Terracotta color?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 14, 2016)

Nope, but many think that a faded out Flamboyant Red is Terra Cotta.


----------



## chopderek (Nov 14, 2016)

This bike is that same color even underneath the bike,all original and I have tried to find the Flamboyant Red on it and can't seem to see it!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 15, 2016)

Terra Cotta was used only in 64 on stingray, not sure about other models.


----------



## schwinnderella (Nov 15, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> Terra Cotta was used only in 64 on stingray, not sure about other models.



Also used on the 10 speeds in 1964 Varsity, Continental, Sierra, Super Sport, Paramount..... probably others.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 15, 2016)

Enough with the jibba-jabber. Let's see some pics!


----------



## chopderek (Nov 15, 2016)

Here are some pics,maybe I am wrong but sure looks like bike is same color.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 15, 2016)

Looks pretty terra cotta'e to me


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 15, 2016)

for an extra cost and special order only,a Schwinn dealer could have the factory paint any color available at the time.this isn't the first color on a bike that wasn't available in the printed catalog.


----------



## Metacortex (Nov 15, 2016)

Was the "S" saddle available in Terra Cotta?


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 16, 2016)

Notice that the area in question is under California Sun. Some areas [lower bar i.e.] looker 'red-der' than others... PULL the badge off and gives us a photo of the head-tube!


----------



## delaneyt (Nov 17, 2016)

I don't believe that was terra cotta. I had a terra cotta Super Sport in 1964 (still have it) and it quickly faded to a salmon pink color, possibly why Schwinn quit using the color so quickly. I mean in a year it had noticeably faded, so eventually my dad took it to the factory and had it chromed instead. Old terra cotta wouldn't really look red at all, more pinkish orange.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 17, 2016)

delaneyt said:


> I don't believe that was terra cotta. I had a terra cotta Super Sport in 1964 (still have it) and it quickly faded to a salmon pink color, possibly why Schwinn quit using the color so quickly. I mean in a year it had noticeably faded, so eventually my dad took it to the factory and had it chromed instead. Old terra cotta wouldn't really look red at all, more pinkish orange.



Can we see a pic of your chrome 64 SS?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 17, 2016)

Here's my Terra Cotta, or Tomato Soup with a dash of milk 64 Varsity.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Nov 17, 2016)

I don't think the American is Terra Cotta either but Gary that Varsity is awesome!!


----------

